# Bob Sike Now! Got One!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

At Bob Sikes now the sheep head are thick. Just cant get em to bite. The trick is to get your fiddler crab right onto the bridge structure. Then they'll pick it up. Nice one here! 21in


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

I will remember that tip. Nice sheephead!
Who's got the butter?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice one!!!!!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice!.... Every time I see them I think of Bluegill on steroids!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I went this morning to sikes and they where everywhere!! Had to work really hard to get a few bites and land one!! U literally had to put the fiddler on the piling to get them to hit it! They seemed to wanna pick them right off it! Crazy!! The bow fishermen racked up though! Several out there today!!


----------

